# Videos about my Icelandic horses



## giget (May 24, 2007)

wow i didnt no they gatied


----------



## Icy_girl (Jul 22, 2007)

well...they are  One of the reasons i decided for Ici is because they're gaited. And the competitions are much fun!


----------



## Icy_girl (Jul 22, 2007)

you can also see some pictures of these horses in my gallery


----------



## gh72 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Icelandic.*

Nice videos  
The icelandic horses are great. Not big but very strong and powerful. 

Few photos by 1. prize icelandic stallions in their 2 unigue gaits, tÃ¶lt and pace.


----------

